# Wanted



## jefferson (Sep 12, 2008)

Need a set of push plates for 05 k1500
7168 part number.
Anyone?


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

From C/L good luck Jefferson.....
https://southcoast.craigslist.org/pts/d/fisher-plow-mounts-push/6724354793.html


----------



## matt-max (Dec 27, 2000)

we've got a set available if those don't work out. thanks


----------

